# Pas une maison close, ici !...



## tirhum (22 Juillet 2009)

C'est lamentable !...
Un peu de décence, faites ça en privé !...
Que les yeux chastes (s'il en reste), soient préservés de ce spectacle navrant :




Amok a dit:


> La Nephou, elle est super ! :love:






Nephou a dit:


> La flatterie ne te mènera à rien grand fou :love:





Amok a dit:


> Tu m'as déjà tellement donné... :love:





Nephou a dit:


> Et toi, si tendre et à la fois si fougueux !





Amok a dit:


> Oui, comme un étalon dans un champ de Camargue.
> Et toi, si beau dans ta petite robe vichy, qui riait sans cesse...


----------



## pickwick (22 Juillet 2009)

Grave le ti'Rhum.... il voit le mal où vraiment il n'y en a pas !
C'est Grand'Rhum...


----------



## tirhum (22 Juillet 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> il voit le mal où vraiment il n'y en a pas !


Ouais, il est partout !... :style:




pickwick a dit:


> Grave le ti'Rhum....
> C'est Grand'Rhum...


Et ta s&#339;ur ?!...


----------



## aCLR (22 Juillet 2009)

En même temps quand tu lis les titres, tu te rends compte qu'ils ont trouvé le moyen de draguer tranquille à le vue de tous. Serait-ce une des nouvelles fonctionnalités de la future mouture de vBull ? Un fil où bavarder tranquillement&#8230;


----------



## pickwick (22 Juillet 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> En même temps quand tu lis les titres, tu te rends compte qu'ils ont trouvé le moyen de draguer tranquille à le vue de tous. Serait-ce une des nouvelles fonctionnalités de la future mouture de vBull ? Un fil où bavarder tranquillement



je ne comprends rien :
- quels titres ?
- qui à trouvé le moyen de draguer ?
- c'est quoi vBull ?
Vous avez abusé de la dive bouteille ..... ou bien ?


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2009)

Les bavassages des jalouses ne nous touchent pas...
Oui, la Nephou et moi vivons notre amour au grand jour. Et alors ?
Le Punch fait l'effarouché_*e*_. Pourtant, il sait que la salle de repos des modérateurs est un lieu privé. Yvos et Foguenne, pour ne citer qu'eux, depuis longtemps vivent leurs sentiments sans se cacher !


----------



## stephaaanie (22 Juillet 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> je ne comprends rien :
> 
> - qui à trouvé le moyen de draguer ?
> - c'est quoi vBull ?
> ?



NIOUBE !


----------



## tirhum (22 Juillet 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Les bavassages des jalouses ne nous touchent pas...
> Oui, la Nephou et moi vivons notre amour au grand jour. Et alors ?
> Le Punch fait l'effarouché_*e*_. Pourtant, il sait que la salle de repos des modérateurs est un lieu privé. Yvos et Foguenne, pour ne citer qu'eux, depuis longtemps vivent leurs sentiments sans se cacher !


Allez faire vos cochoncetées ailleurs qu'à la "surface" du forum !...
Dans vos culs... de basse-fosse !... 

Jaloux, moi ?!...
Pas de moujiks mal lavés comme vous !...


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Allez faire vos cochoncetées ailleurs qu'à la "surface" du forum !...
> Dans vos culs... de basse-fosse !...
> 
> Jaloux, moi ?!...
> Pas de moujiks mal lavés comme vous !...



Mais oui, mais oui... Frustrée !


----------



## rigolpazavexa (22 Juillet 2009)

> "Oui comme un étalon dans un champ de Camargue"


Mais qu'est-ce que cet étalon vient _foutre_ dans un champ de Camargue ?
Si encore, c'était dans une prairie . . .


----------



## tirhum (22 Juillet 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Mais oui, mais oui... Frustrée !


Traînée !...


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Traînée !...



Bah oui ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h32 ----------




rigolpazavexa a dit:


> Mais qu'est-ce que cet étalon vient _foutre_ dans un champ de Camargue ?



Bah : Nephou !


----------



## tirhum (22 Juillet 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Bah oui !


Blonde avec des couettes ?!... 
(quand il le "faut "?!)


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Blonde avec des couettes ?!...



Non, non : j'ai déjà croisée la Patoch, et les amours exotiques...


----------



## tirhum (22 Juillet 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Non, non : j'ai déjà croisée la Patoch, et les amours exotiques...


Et Doc, c'est Mme Claude ?!...


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Juillet 2009)

Doc n'existe pas, c'est le fruit d'un fantasme collectif...


----------



## aCLR (22 Juillet 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> je ne comprends rien :


Ce n'est pas grave 


pickwick a dit:


> - quels titres ?


ceux des messages, sur la page d'origine 


pickwick a dit:


> - qui à trouvé le moyen de draguer ?


les deux membres de la maison close :love:


pickwick a dit:


> - c'est quoi vBull ?


joker 


pickwick a dit:


> Vous avez abusé de la dive bouteille ..... ou bien ?


ou bien c'est une réponse à une question posée ailleurs


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Juillet 2009)

Bienvenue sur MAC GAY...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Doc n'existe pas, c'est le fruit d'un fantasme collectif...


Je vais te le mettre bien profond le fantasme collectif, tu vas voir


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Juillet 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Bienvenue sur MAC GAY...


Toi, tais-toi et tombe le futal.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2009)

de rien.​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Juillet 2009)

un pot de 100 gr !!!  

GOURMANDE !


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Bassman (23 Juillet 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


>



Aventureuse !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juillet 2009)

Pour les aventuriers téméraires...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pour les aventuriers téméraires...



Méchante!


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Méchante!




oui, je sais


----------



## rigolpazavexa (23 Juillet 2009)

"Fine et forte"

Il y en a . . . . enfin, bon :love:

Et en plus, pratiquer une sodomie épicée !!! Moi, j'aurais fait le contraire. 
Lacanien.

JM


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2009)

Mieux






Avec ça tu as le cul en feu.


----------



## aCLR (23 Juillet 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


>



On obtient de bons résultats avec l'applicateur


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juillet 2009)

Hop!...






Une bonne poignée et ça glisse tout seul... 

:style:


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Hop!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Monsieur est un connaisseur :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Monsieur est un connaisseur :love:



Joue pas au con, Choupinet!


----------



## aCLR (23 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Hop!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Et pour les fainéants, il y a un modèle tout prêt :style:


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Joue pas au con, Choupinet!



Grand fou


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2009)

Le bar n'est peut-être pas un maison close, mais qu'est-ce qu'on y clot comme sujets ces temps-ci.


----------



## Bassman (23 Juillet 2009)

logique, on arrive sur la fin des soldes, les nioubs partent comme des petits pains.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> logique, on arrive sur la fin des soldes, les nioubs partent comme des petits pains.


 
C'est que le nioube est réducteur.
Il part comme un petit pain après en avoir reçu un gros.


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Hop!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et cas de besoin:


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2009)

Bon, maintenant je pense que nous avons fait le tour de la question...


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juillet 2009)

Prétentieux!


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juillet 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, maintenant je pense que nous avons fait le tour de la question...


 
Si on s'emboitait avant de femer ? Comme à l'époque du cercle...


----------



## Nephou (24 Juillet 2009)

allez c'est dit : je vous emboite e je ferme


----------

